# OTA Antenna need Salinas, CA



## biggestdave (May 19, 2005)

I am anxiously awaiting my 942 receiver from Dish Network and would like to see if anyone has experience with OTA antenna's in Salinas, CA? I know we have both VHF and UHF digital feeds and would like a compact, one antenna solution. My zip code is 93905 and I have clear views of both mountains broadcasting into the valley from my patio/living room. Any input will be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Dave, if you have clear LOS to the xmtrs, then you should be in good shape to receive both the VHF & UHF digital signals with a simple antenna. Try indoor first, then outside, if necessary. Also, don't forget some local analog broadcasters may offer programming which may be of interest to your family.

go to www.antennaweb.org for more specific guidance.

It sounds like you may be in an ideal location for OTA reception.


----------

